# FS: Marine / Guard / BT bits and stuff.



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys, I have a few peices to sell!

Complete Devastator box: Minus the signum sergeant backpack. £15
Assault squad: Complete on sprue minus box. £15

Large assortment of black templar bits: Complete rhino and LR sprue, 4 normal BT torso fronts, 4 robed fronts, large mix of BP/CCW's and bolter arms, lots of icons etc etc. £10 for the lot

Forgeworld BT Storm shields: Still in the bag. £9

IG Cadian HW team: Sprues look complete, added extra sprue with some additional bits. £15 (£5 a squad)

IG Cadian HW Team: Assembled / converted for lascannons, mixed painted/primered. £10

If you buy both the squads i'll sell them for £20 for all six.

Apocalypse book: Thumbed but great condition. £offers
Apocalypse reload: Same as above. £offers
I'll take £30 for both books!
Codex Planetstrike and Cities of death: Same as above £offers

Could do with some paypal funds so I don't think I want anything for trades, but if you have other marine stuff then PM me what you have.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

All this stuff is now on e-Bay.

Kob's e-Bay page

Would appreciate a few bids here and there if you want to buy things!

Many thanks
Joe


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Everything into the last day of e-bay auctions now guys,

Bidding closes just after 6pm tonight GMT (Monday 15th)

Thanks a lot


----------

